# Big snapper



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

I just found a 20+ pound snapper in my local pond that I have huge gills and crappie in. I tried to get him on a gill but he broke off. Should I kill him. Would anyone want it?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

if you have good fishing there then he must not be hurting anything. unless somebody wants him i would just let him be. but this is just my opinion.
sherman


----------



## 4grandpa (Sep 26, 2012)

he wont hurt anything


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Turtle soup!mmmm

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

Call the turtle man.....live action


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I do not allow large turtles in my pond, I eat them. If you are close to Johnstown I would be glad to bring my traps out and solve you problem. I buy fish to stock for kids to catch and spend about $600 a year feeding them so turtles have to leave. I have read several times on "pond boss forum" they cause little damage but I like a turtle meal a couple times a year. Now if they ate blue herons I would stock them too!!!


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Ditto on the blue herons leupy!!! Hope you and your family+(all those grand kids) are doing fine.


----------

